# My baby on Fedora, expected in Newark on 6/5 - anyone else?



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

But the vessel doesn't leave until 5/21.

Just got a call from Jessica from EHH and she gave me the booking number. Who else is on it?

Ps. I am sorry I still haven't posted anything from my trip as I brought bronchitis with me from Europe (or was it H1N1 Swine?) :rofl:. I have been on antibiotics since and I am slowly getting better. Well, it is all because I crossed the Alps in a T-shirt and shorts... jumping out every 1/4 mile to take a picture of the car, the vistas and the surroundings - not the best idea... :thumbdwn: Oh well, I will catch up! I promise!


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

good luck on the offload in Newark. I just heard that my car is still loaded on the truck in Newark. It arrived in Newark May 1 and hasn't started its journey to me in Indianapolis.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Haha, dandanio... I was doing the same thing - T shirt and jeans. But hope you feel better soon. I'm also on the Fedora, May 21 expected departure and June 5 expected arrival in Newark. The wait will be excruciating.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

ms330 said:


> Haha, dandanio... I was doing the same thing - T shirt and jeans. But hope you feel better soon. I'm also on the Fedora, May 21 expected departure and June 5 expected arrival in Newark. The wait will be excruciating.


Jessica also said: "Wow, that is going to be a quick trip." I do not know what she meant by that. Does anyone have a sailing schedule for the Fedora? I would appreciate.

ms330: It is awesome to know that my baby will be traveling in a good company!


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

With a quick search, it looks like the Fedora May 21st voyage is EA921-FED.

Just go here:
http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppSchedules/voyageSearch.do

and enter EA921-FED as the voyage number and you can get the schedule. Red ports of call means the vessel has already sailed.


----------



## bbocaner (May 8, 2009)

My car is supposed to be on the Fedora on the 21st as well.  One of their newest ships!


----------



## ppenguin (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine is on the same doing a PCD redelivery so hopefully it will be quick. Says it will be in Newark on June 5th. Thinking PCD for about 3rd week of June ?


----------



## 02fireman (May 29, 2008)

My 335D is also scheduled on the Fedora departing May 21--- Brunswick Ga on the 6th of June. PCD Spartanburg ?

Astroqb


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm onboard too. Anyone have access to the GPS tracking of the ship?


----------



## bbocaner (May 8, 2009)

www.marinetraffic.com, go to the vessels tab and put in "fedora". It's still parked in bremerhaven.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

bbocaner said:


> www.marinetraffic.com, go to the vessels tab and put in "fedora". It's still parked in bremerhaven.


Pretty cool, but they need to get that ship out to sea! Good think I got all of those bugs and pollen off the car before it sat there on the ship.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Is this our ship in port? Not sure how old the pics are on the site, but its labeled Fedora, is in the right spot, looks green and has cars next to it, so I'm gonna say its our ship whether it is or not.


----------



## bbocaner (May 8, 2009)

That's probably not the fedora in the satellite photo. Seeing as WW has something like 60 ships most of which look pretty similar, and seeing as that site is using the google maps sat photos which are usually a few years old, and because the fedora is the newest ship in the fleet... I'd say odds are that it's probably any ship BUT the fedora in the photo... I suppose you could put the photo in a photo editing program and count the pixels from front to back and then use the scale on google maps at that zoom level to figure out the length of the ship... if the size matched then at least you know it is either fidelio, faust, or fedora. I think if you download google earth it'll also tell you the date the sat photo was taken. It'd have to be after May 2008 or so to be the fedora.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

bbocaner said:


> That's probably not the fedora in the satellite photo. Seeing as WW has something like 60 ships most of which look pretty similar, and seeing as that site is using the google maps sat photos which are usually a few years old, and because the fedora is the newest ship in the fleet... I'd say odds are that it's probably any ship BUT the fedora in the photo... I suppose you could put the photo in a photo editing program and count the pixels from front to back and then use the scale on google maps at that zoom level to figure out the length of the ship... if the size matched then at least you know it is either fidelio, faust, or fedora. I think if you download google earth it'll also tell you the date the sat photo was taken. It'd have to be after May 2008 or so to be the fedora.


I know, I know... I didn't _really _think it was the ship. I know the pic is probably a year old. Just in my own wishful mind since its a green and white ship, in port where our ship is and I see a white car that might be mine parked there in the lot.


----------



## bbocaner (May 8, 2009)

It's moving!


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Where where? Finally...


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Haha, i love it... we're all idiots doing the exact same thing (sitting on the web site, pressing F5 and tracking every movement of our ship!) Don't worry guys, Jun 6 will be here before we realize!


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol! Not the *6th* but the *5th!* Don't scare me!  You can set that map to auto refresh, you know?


----------



## astroqb (Feb 18, 2009)

My internet site now states Brunswick Ga on the 8th instead of the 6th. just adds to the agony of the wait.

astroqb


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Looking at the live track it looks like its going around in circles or back and forth in the same area right now. I hope its not sinking in that spot.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Noooooo! Do not even *think* about such an imaginable disaster!


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

@dandanio, What do you mean? That would be fantastic... boat sinks, we lose all our cars, insurance comps us, and we have to re-order and do ED all over again!
@astroqb, I think it's still on schedule. The June 5 to June 6 was the first U.S. dropoff in Newark, NJ, and then it's down to Georgia on June 8... yababy.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Heh, I have no vac days left for this year. No more EDs for me this year.  Although I would love to do another one soon (if they bring 5 door 1-er I might do one next year, lol!)


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Maybe one of the cars fell off the boat and they are circling around looking for it to see if it will pop up.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ms330 said:


> @dandanio, What do you mean? That would be fantastic... boat sinks, we lose all our cars, insurance comps us, and we have to re-order and do ED all over again!
> @astroqb, I think it's still on schedule. The June 5 to June 6 was the first U.S. dropoff in Newark, NJ, and then it's down to Georgia on June 8... yababy.


I think I'd go with the M sport if I had it to do over.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

I probably would too. But I am still happy with my choice. Or not... I am still amazed by its looks.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Fedora update! Heading towards Halifax, NS at 13.9 km/h, 50.462 degrees latitude, -1.2762 degrees longitude... the wait is excruciating!


----------



## Grentz (May 16, 2009)

ms330 said:


> Fedora update! Heading towards Halifax, NS at 13.9 km/h, 50.462 degrees latitude, -1.2762 degrees longitude... the wait is excruciating!


Heres a link for everyone:
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?oldmmsi=266259000&zoom=10&olddate=5/26/2009 8:29:07 PM

and another from a different site that I like:
http://aprs.fi/?call=266259000&mt=m&z=11&timerange=3600


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

I guess I'm joining you guys since my car is on the Fedora as well.
6/5/2009 needs to get here quicker!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> I guess I'm joining you guys since my car is on the Fedora as well.
> 6/5/2009 needs to get here quicker!!!!
> :rofl:


Welcome to the 'fest!


----------



## ppenguin (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone know how long customs takes after it gets to port on the 5th? Trying to figure out when I can expect getting it at the PCD


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ppenguin said:


> Anyone know how long customs takes after it gets to port on the 5th? Trying to figure out when I can expect getting it at the PCD


Usually just a few days, but no way to tell for sure. I think others have been stuck there longer.


----------



## jschust1 (Jan 26, 2009)

ppenguin said:


> Anyone know how long customs takes after it gets to port on the 5th? Trying to figure out when I can expect getting it at the PCD


My car arrived in port (EWR) on the Faust on May 7th. It took about 12 days to clear customs (May 18th). It's been at the VPC ever since with no word on when/if it's getting on a truck.

It's possible that mine arrived at exactly the worst time and I'm therefore experiencing the worst delay and that yours may go significantly more quickly. If you experience the same timeline I am, it sounds like an end of June re-delivery (at best).

Here's hoping your schedule looks more like the old days with a day to clear customs, two days at the vpc and a day or two on a truck!


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

When I ordered my 2007 525i customs + VPC took only 4 days.

I work in the shipping business and deal with general items being imported from all over the country and customs clearance takes 1 full day when everything goes smoothly, not sure about Autos.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

How long do you think it takes the VDC to replace a cracked windshield? Pretty easy/automated these days, right? No more than a day or two, assuming the parts are in hand?


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

I would assume so. That should not cause any extended delays, I would think.


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

That ships needs to hurry up. I'm going to be out of town on business for the last two weeks of June!



I'm not sure how I missed this thread...but I see that my baby is in good company.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

AggieKnight said:


> That ships needs to hurry up. I'm going to be out of town on business for the last two weeks of June!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how I missed this thread...but I see that my baby is in good company.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Now who is going to be in NY to take pics of our beloved Fedora when it docks?


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you know what time it is expected? I MIGHT be able to go there and snap a few. Weather/wife/work/traffic/etc. permitting.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Woohoo! We will have a Bimmerfest member there to greet it right? Right???


Right! If you move your a$$ and get down to the port. :rofl: I am stuck at work. 

:violent::nono::bang::bareass::flame::throw: :spank: :flush::stickpoke:slap: <- that's for not moving your behind and taking couple of pictures!!!


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

It's raining here in Jersey!


:wow::banana::banana::roundel::roundel::roundel:

I'm so excited!


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

> Vessel's Details:
> Ship Type: Cargo
> Year Built: 2008
> Length x Breadth: 228 m X 32 m
> ...


:bigpimp:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dandanio said:


> Right! If you move your a$$ and get down to the port. :rofl: I am stuck at work.
> 
> :violent::nono::bang::bareass::flame::throw: :spank: :flush::stickpoke:slap: <- that's for not moving your behind and taking couple of pictures!!!


I'm all the way in Ohio. You're the one who is right next door. You're the photog for this event.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah right! Blame me! I am 103 miles away!  And next week I will be in Ohio!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dandanio said:


> Yeah right! Blame me! I am 103 miles away!  And next week I will be in Ohio!


Maybe you can get my car and drop it off to me when you come??


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

I contemplated driving there, but I will stick with the plane... I do not want to spend 10 hours behind a wheel, even of a brand new Bimmer. It is not about the car, it is about the drivers... :dunno:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dandanio said:


> Yeah right! Blame me! I am 103 miles away!  And next week I will be in Ohio!


And, you're closer than me, so you get blamed over me. :bigpimp:


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Oops, I meant to send Kzang down to the docs! Snareman, accept my apologies!  And you, Kzang, shame on you!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dandanio said:


> Oops, I meant to send Kzang down to the docs! Snareman, accept my apologies!  And you, Kzang, shame on you!


Apology accepted.  Now Kzang! For shame... :nono:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I can't believe you're all just sitting there while my ship comes in!  And here I thought forum members helped each other out.  I know if I could walk to where your car was I'd be all over telling you that I'm really close to it. My car is going to make its way off the boat without the familiar face of a 'fester. I can't believe you all are going to let my car down. I'm going to have to put some meds in its gas when it finally makes it to Ohio...


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Its pouring rain 

I'll take picture of my car when I take delivery early next week though!


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

After I do all the hard work of finding out that the ship arrived, I'm disappointed that _some of you guys_ can't go take pictures.

=p


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

AggieKnight said:


> After I do all the hard work of finding out that the ship arrived, I'm disappointed that _some of you guys_ can't go take pictures.
> 
> =p


Maybe you could go the extra mile and do both since everyone else is letting us down??????


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Guys, will be curious when CAs on the east coast contact us for re-delivery. Let's use this thread...


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

I have been contacted by my CA already. I have been asked to insure my car (effectively Thursday) so they can register it (CT law). We are shooting for late this week delivery - but at this moment the car is still on the ship (as of 45 mins ago). We will see...


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

I called my CA this morning and the car was loaded on the truck for transport for delivery today at the dealer in Tenafly, NJ about 30 minutes away. I already transferred my insurance information to the new car.. ( insurance increased by $30! due to new car and increased performance from my previous 2007 525i  )
I should be taking delivery in the next couple of days.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

dandanio said:


> I have been contacted by my CA already. I have been asked to insure my car (effectively Thursday) so they can register it (CT law). We are shooting for late this week delivery - but at this moment the car is still on the ship (as of 45 mins ago). We will see...


Uhhh the ship left the port over the weekend... lol


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Kzang said:


> Uhhh the ship left the port over the weekend... lol


It has my car!!! Stop it!!!  I only quoted what my (although not trust-worthy) CA said...


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

dandanio said:


> It has my car!!! Stop it!!!  I only quoted what my (although not trust-worthy) CA said...


hehe. Your car is either still at VPC or loaded on a transport truck on its way to your dealer.
My car is probably already at the dealer or will be this afternoon.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ms330 said:


> Guys, will be curious when CAs on the east coast contact us for re-delivery. Let's use this thread...


You'll probably have yours like tomorrow with your close proximity. I wrote to my CA today to remind him about no front plate and to skip the polishing and claybarring that they allegedly do since I don't trust the 18yo making $8/h to really touch my car, I am convinced that even though I talked to the detail guy last time in the detail shop, pointed out my car and had him tell me how they claybar all of the BMW I don't think a claybar ever touched my car until it was with my hands. And I figure I'm going to wash the car with dawn and apply several coats of Zaino a few days after I get the car, so no sense in wasting the dealer's time doing it (and my time of not having the car) when I could just bond with it myself.

Everyone post your redelivery pics. I actually had a dream last night that I was at the dealer for redelivery and had no camera.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dandanio said:


> I have been contacted by my CA already. I have been asked to insure my car (effectively Thursday) so they can register it (CT law). We are shooting for late this week delivery - but at this moment the car is still on the ship (as of 45 mins ago). We will see...


How do you know its still on the ship? I thought the boat was only here 5/5-5/6


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote: "[...] Car arrived on the 5th but still on the boat." Awesome...  He is useless sometimes...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dandanio said:


> It has my car!!! Stop it!!!  I only quoted what my (although not trust-worthy) CA said...


CA's never have a clue. At least in general not as much of one as us festers. I told my CA all sorts of stuff that he had no clue about. In general though, he's a great guy. From Germany even.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dandanio said:


> Quote: "[...] Car arrived on the 5th but still on the boat." Awesome...  He is useless sometimes...


Did you tell they'd better get it off the boat before it heads back to Germany with it still aboard. Maybe they are going to return it to Munich for some repairs and you'll have it in 2 months.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Did you tell they'd better get it off the boat before it heads back to Germany with it still aboard. Maybe they are going to return it to Munich for some repairs and you'll have it in 2 months.


I did. :dunno: I asked him to double check. And he won't. Heh.. Sad part is - he is a sponsor here and is so clueless. Like a newborn... No idea... no clue. No customer skills...


----------



## bbocaner (May 8, 2009)

I'm doing performance center redelivery and I'm afraid due to their scheduling I won't be able to do that until early July.  That'd be a shame because my schedule in July and August is PACKED and it looks like my next available opening would be LATE AUGUST!! EEEEP!


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

bbocaner said:


> [...]my schedule in July and August is PACKED and it looks like my next available opening would be LATE AUGUST!! EEEEP!


 I am sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dandanio said:


> I am sorry to hear that man.


Yea wow. I think that'd be enough to talk be out of the PCD.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Snareman said:


> Yea wow. I think that'd be enough to talk be out of the PCD.


+1 I would say screw PCD. lol.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> +1 I would say screw PCD. lol.


Waiting 1 month for my car is bad enough, let alone 3-4. And, you're paying for it all this time?


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

My CA is useless... haven't heard a peep from her. But she sure is cute!


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

No word from my CA either. 

/sigh

I'm down to 14 days before I leave for a 2 week business trip...fingers are crossed...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

AggieKnight said:


> No word from my CA either.
> 
> /sigh
> 
> I'm down to 14 days before I leave for a 2 week business trip...fingers are crossed...


I'd think it should make it to Atlanta within 2 weeks, plus whatever dealer prep time they have to do. As I mentioned, I've asked my dealer to wash it and that's it. I'll come get it a half hour after it gets off the truck.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

So I insured my car yesterday. My premium went up by $14/year... I can live with that! :thumbup: Now, I just need to get the car. I also asked my CA not to put any badges, license plate frames or other logos anywhere. I have a feeling they will - I will ask them kindly to remove them on the spot - I will not drive away with their marketing materials on my car...


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

:roundel::roundel::thumbup:



> Please remind me of delivery date & time. Thanks.
> The car came in yesterday and I have the front bracket on my desk.
> 
> R.
> ...


I will be picking up the car this Saturday when I have the time


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats! Expecting pics, right here, in this thread!


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Kzang said:


> :roundel::roundel::thumbup:
> 
> I will be picking up the car this Saturday when I have the time


GRATS!

I'm getting desperate. Just put in the BMW DVD that arrived in the mail last week out of desperation. I hope mine gets here soon...


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol,
I already got 3 calls from BMW FS that I am behind with payments (it is pretty common, reported here by other 'festers)...  Yesterday I got my first bill.  Yey!  And still no car... 

Btw. What DVD are you speaking of my friend?


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

dandanio said:


> Lol,
> I already got 3 calls from BMW FS that I am behind with payments (it is pretty common, reported here by other 'festers)...  Yesterday I got my first bill.  Yey!  And still no car...
> 
> Btw. What DVD are you speaking of my friend?


he is probably talking about the welcome to BMW DVD. I got it the last time I ordered my car but I didn't get it until like 3 months after taking delivery. 
I haven't gotten anything from them yet on this order.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Kzang said:


> I haven't gotten anything from them yet on this order.


Neither have I.

Stuff from BMW to-date:
1. I got the pre-ED package, with white ED tags.
2. I got an email about "accessorizing my new BMW"...
3. First bill 
4... No car!


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Kzaan, daaaamn, good for you. We're all still anxiously waiting.

But I had that cracked windshield (rock chipped a bit of the hood too, then cracked the windshield) so I'm expecting to wait... will report back if that whole process goes smoothly. I've been assured by everyone that it'll be "take care of", but I hope that doesn't just mean a drilled windshield and some scotch tape!


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

Have any of the EDers on this boat had their cars clear customs in New Jersey yet? My car was on the Mignon that arrived the week before (May 29th) and it is STILL in customs - 11 days and counting!

I think I've worn out my welcome calling the BMW ED 800 number..... but I need to get my Performance Center Delivery scheduled which can't even begin until customs has been cleared.

-David


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

dandanio said:


> Neither have I.
> 
> Stuff from BMW to-date:
> 1. I got the pre-ED package, with white ED tags.
> ...


Kzang is correct - I received in the mail last week a "Welcome to BMW" package including several audio cds about their process and a DVD about BMW. Very nice little package, you should ask for one.

I got a pre-ED package, no white tags, an email about accessorizing my new BMW, two paper statements, and about a dozen "pay your bill online" emails. Then I got this in the mail last week.

I need to call the 1.800.ED and find out. Good idea!


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

dbknightx said:


> Have any of the EDers on this boat had their cars clear customs in New Jersey yet? My car was on the Mignon that arrived the week before (May 29th) and it is STILL in customs - 11 days and counting!
> 
> I think I've worn out my welcome calling the BMW ED 800 number..... but I need to get my Performance Center Delivery scheduled which can't even begin until customs has been cleared.
> 
> -David


Whoa, I am sorry to hear that dbknightx, but it looks like ED won't help you much - I just called and I was told that they can only trace it to the point of exit (whether it was unloaded or still on the boat). Process through customs and then transfer to your BMW dealership can be traced by your CA, but not BMW NA. Too bad...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dandanio said:


> Lol,
> I already got 3 calls from BMW FS that I am behind with payments (it is pretty common, reported here by other 'festers)...  Yesterday I got my first bill.  Yey!  And still no car...
> 
> Btw. What DVD are you speaking of my friend?


Yea, I had the same thing too with my payments.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dbknightx said:


> Have any of the EDers on this boat had their cars clear customs in New Jersey yet? My car was on the Mignon that arrived the week before (May 29th) and it is STILL in customs - 11 days and counting!
> 
> I think I've worn out my welcome calling the BMW ED 800 number..... but I need to get my Performance Center Delivery scheduled which can't even begin until customs has been cleared.
> 
> -David


How do you know if its cleared customs or not? Maybe the longshoremen put some drugs in your car and it got held up.


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

UPDATE: My car cleared customs yesterday. While it is in customs it is basically in a black hole - nobody is able to track it.

Total time from ship docking to customs clearance was 11 days....  When I pick my car up at the PDC on June 24th it will have been nine weeks since I last saw the car in Europe. Now I know what you Left Coasters go through all the time.... those extra few weeks really suck!

-David


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

I just received confirmation from my SA - car arrives on 16 June. WOOO!

DBKnight - lemme know how the PCD experience is, I'm interested in trying that next time we do an ED.


----------



## bbocaner (May 8, 2009)

Kzang said:


> I would say screw PCD. lol.


I bought my car from Irv who is not local (none of the local dealers would even talk to me or return any of my calls!! bastards!), so the alternative to PCD would be paying to have it trucked to me. It's a possibility, but I'm going to see if perhaps I get super lucky and PCD is offered to me on the one and only day I could do it in the next few months! If that doesn't work out, we'll see what we can do then.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

bbocaner said:


> I bought my car from Irv who is not local (none of the local dealers would even talk to me or return any of my calls!! bastards!),


After you get your car you should go to every dealer that didn't even look at you and drive your car in their lot very slowly... 

let them know they lost a sale


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

bbocaner said:


> I bought my car from Irv who is not local (none of the local dealers would even talk to me or return any of my calls!! bastards!), so the alternative to PCD would be paying to have it trucked to me. It's a possibility, but I'm going to see if perhaps I get super lucky and PCD is offered to me on the one and only day I could do it in the next few months! If that doesn't work out, we'll see what we can do then.


That stinks. I found most of the dealers around New York were completely up-to-speed on ED and many were eager to do a deal. I used e-mail... got 50+ dealer names and contact info for dealers in a 50 mile radius... and salesmen wrote back when I was still in the middle of sending the e-mail out!

I don't understand dealers who won't talk or don't want to sell a car... esp. in this environment when sales are down and everyone has to fight for customers.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

I got the same poor experience with dealers in CT area (North Haven, Hartford). I had to do my ED with a board sponsor from Peabody, Mass. and still, it wasn't all that great.

UPDATE:
As to the pick up date I got this:



> Right now it is shown to be shipped from port on 15th. I am checking daily, it can change


I am hoping it changes...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

dandanio said:


> I got the same poor experience with dealers in CT area (North Haven, Hartford). I had to do my ED with a board sponsor from Peabody, Mass. and still, it wasn't all that great.
> 
> UPDATE:
> As to the pick up date I got this:
> ...


You mean, its not supposed to leave NY until the 15th?! I'm hoping mine gets here this week, let alone not leaving NY until the 15th.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, that's how it looks now... I wanted to get it before the weekend, but, what can I do? 

Btw. I am in Cleveland today.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Hehe. 
I could pick mine up today after work, but I don't want to rush things since I may mess something up, so I made arrangements to pick mine up this Saturday when I don't have to rush. 

But even so the fact that my car is just waiting at the dealer for me to pick it up is killing me :bawling:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> Hehe.
> I could pick mine up today after work, but I don't want to rush things since I may mess something up, so I made arrangements to pick mine up this Saturday when I don't have to rush.
> 
> But even so the fact that my car is just waiting at the dealer for me to pick it up is killing me :bawling:


Have you gone down to visit it? I couldn't let mine sit there waiting that many more day. Same reason I have to pick my car up the same day I arrive in Munich. Can't imagine getting there knowing I'm getting my car and not getting it right away.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Snareman said:


> Have you gone down to visit it? I couldn't let mine sit there waiting that many more day. Same reason I have to pick my car up the same day I arrive in Munich. Can't imagine getting there knowing I'm getting my car and not getting it right away.


Nope, I will wait till Saturday around 1Pm to go to the dealer to sign all papers and pick it up.


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

dbknightx said:


> UPDATE: My car cleared customs yesterday. While it is in customs it is basically in a black hole - nobody is able to track it.
> 
> Total time from ship docking to customs clearance was 11 days....  When I pick my car up at the PDC on June 24th it will have been nine weeks since I last saw the car in Europe. Now I know what you Left Coasters go through all the time.... those extra few weeks really suck!
> 
> -David


I dropped my car off in Munich on April 27th. It arrived at Port Hueneme (Cal) on June 6th. CA called today saying it's on the truck for my pick up (San Francisco) on Friday, June 12th. Not bad -- especially for a west coaster...


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

So I got a word from my CA that my car is registered already and will be at the dealership on the 15th. Do you know if all the polishing and detailing is done at the VPC (alongside inspection) or at the dealer? I am bummed as I wanted to do "Climb to the Clouds" this weekend with DSXMachina in beautiful New Hampshire... But oh well.. next year maybe... :dunno:


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

Sigh. Talked to my CA yesterday. Said the car was due to be processed at the VDC today, and go out on a truck to Seattle (3 day trip) next Tuesday, for a July 3rd ETA.

July 3rd would put my re-delivery at 73 days! 

I called back and said, "really?, there's no way you can expedite it?" I've been planning a weekend away with the car since about may 15th, figuring there was no way in hell the car wouldn't be here by JULY after dropping off in Amsterdam in April, and he says that he can make an email to the BMW NA rep, but not really anything else he can do.

Then, *magically* he calls me back 20 minutes later and now the car is being processed *yesterday* (the same day we're on the phone) and it should be on a truck this morning for a Saturday delivery (Tuesday the 30th at the latest).

What Gives! How did it suddenly change?

/me is frustrated. Coincidentally I make my second payment on the 30th.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

:grouphug:


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

For guys making lease payments, this must be particularly excruciating. That's basically 2+ payments down the toilet...


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

dandanio said:


> All righty guys. I just brought it home. After 110 miles in misty rain there and then back with my wife behind, we got home.  I finally got reunited - 47 days later... Sorry, no pics - dark, rainy - some coming tomorrow, hopefully. Snare, I feel your pain... It is only a few days away!


Grats Dan!

Just a couple more days, Snare...


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

ms330 said:


> For guys making lease payments, this must be particularly excruciating. That's basically 2+ payments down the toilet...


Yep. I just sent mine in the other day.


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

ooooh Happy day! My car has been released to trucking! I can almost smell the new car scent.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn, here we are almost a month since vessel arrival and some still don't have their car yet. I really feel bad for you guys.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I know. I'm going crazy! I can't believe it sat in customs for 20 days!! It was like 2 days last time.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Just to rub it in I got 500 miles as of today on my car  700 more miles to go until break in ends


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Kzang said:


> Just to rub it in I got 500 miles as of today on my car  700 more miles to go until break in ends


Can I borrow your car for the next few days until mine comes?


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

I can't believe the hassle you guys go through on the East Coast. It would have been faster if you had shipped your car to Port Hueneme in California and driven home. My car was shipped from Bremerhaven on May 15th. Arrived at Hueneme on June 6th (a Saturday) and was at my dealer in the SF Bay area 5 days later on June 11th. Having to wait 70+ days is just wrong ...


----------



## AggieKnight (Dec 26, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Can I borrow your car for the next few days until mine comes?




That is all.


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

advocado: I dropped off my car April 21st for West Coast delivery,and I still don't have it.


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

corren said:


> advocado: I dropped off my car april 21st for west coast delivery,and i still don't have it.


yikes!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Corren said:


> advocado: I dropped off my car April 21st for West Coast delivery,and I still don't have it.


Seattle sounds very far away from Germany. You need to get your cars from Japan and they'll get there sooner.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Corren definitely has the worst sitchy... Apr 21 drop-off and still no car! I'm May 10 drop-off and no car, but expected this week!!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm a May 12th drop off. Expected this week.


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

But you see, that's what's bugging me. There's no *Reason* for it to be slow.

My car sat an entire MONTH before it got on a boat. Then, it sat for a week before getting cleared at customs. And then it sat another week before it goes out on a truck. 

So clearly, the biggest problem was the car sitting from Apr 21 to May 15 before leaving the continent. If they had trucked the car to Bremerhaven instead of Zeebruge, it would have left the continent 2-3 weeks sooner.

It just feels like nobody cares about my car now that it's bought and paid for. Especially when guys that didn't do european delivery had their cars (from the same boat as mine) within 2 days of the boat's arrival, and I'm here 2 weeks after and not having my car.

All that said, I spoke with BMW ED in NY (way more useful than my CA) and they said it *should* leave today for a Thursday delivery.

I can *guarantee* you when we do another ED, I'm going for Performance Center Delivery and I'm driving the car home.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Corren said:


> But you see, that's what's bugging me. There's no *Reason* for it to be slow.
> 
> My car sat an entire MONTH before it got on a boat. Then, it sat for a week before getting cleared at customs. And then it sat another week before it goes out on a truck.
> 
> ...


Did the ED people give you any sort of answers? Thats a long drive from NC to Seattle. And people seem to have a hard time getting the PCD that they want too. It still sounds like its several weeks after arriving in NY before you can do the PCD, so it would probably the same amount of time in the end I'd imagine, with theenjoyment of the PCD thrown in.


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

Perhaps. Maybe it'll be better to use Phillipe Kahn (he's out of SoCal isn't he?) and drive back on the Pacific Coast Highway.

I presume you meant "Any sort of answers?"

They didn't tell me if my car was marked priority 1. They didn't tell me why it takes so long to get a truck up to Seattle. They did say it was released to trucking thursday night at midnight and isn't leaving until late today.


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

. " It was a little weird as there was no paperwork to sign. Just get the car and drive off.[/QUOTE]

That seems a little weird. Didn't they sign you up and get you connected to BMW Assist or Satellite Radio (if you have it)? That involves at least some time and/or paperwork. In California, they double check your insurance and also fill out and have you sign temporary registration.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

advocado said:


> . " It was a little weird as there was no paperwork to sign. Just get the car and drive off.


That seems a little weird. Didn't they sign you up and get you connected to BMW Assist or Satellite Radio (if you have it)? That involves at least some time and/or paperwork. In California, they double check your insurance and also fill out and have you sign temporary registration.[/QUOTE]

He's apparently already talked to the assist people. I just have to press the button and officially activate it. They already had a copy of my insurance. Plus, I was in a little hurry to get to work. I don't mind doing the stuff on my own.


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

advocado said:


> . " It was a little weird as there was no paperwork to sign. Just get the car and drive off."
> 
> That seems a little weird. Didn't they sign you up and get you connected to BMW Assist or Satellite Radio (if you have it)? That involves at least some time and/or paperwork. In California, they double check your insurance and also fill out and have you sign temporary registration.


Actually, the same thing happened with me. Show up, shake hands, do a once-around, and away we go.

My BMW Assist paperwork was part of the package I signed at the payment meeting. The dealer took care of all the registration issues with my insurance agent in advance.

.


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

bbocaner said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Port+Jersey+Blvd&daddr=20+colony+road&hl=en&geocode=Fb2abAIdE8CV-w%3B&mra=ls&sll=40.671964,-74.075854&sspn=0.011213,0.0159&ie=UTF8&ll=40.675561,-74.0786&spn=0.011213,0.0159&t=h&z=16


bbocaner, always a source of great info... this link is great! Does anyone know if the VDC or VPC is part of BMW or is it shared by all cars coming through the port? Well, I guess we've all waited this long, another week or so isn't going to kill anyone.

But this redelivery is definitely the worst part of ED, an otherwise fantastic experience!


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

It's here  Picking up tonight.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Corren said:


> It's here  Picking up tonight.


Congrats!!:beerchug: Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## ms330 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ah, I forgot to update this thread and say I *finally* picked up my 335i last weekend. I dropped off May 8 in Zurich, made the trip over in the Fedora (arrived in Newark June 5-ish?) and was stuck in customs/VDC for about 5 weeks (so total wait about 10 weeks).

I had a small chip on the hood and a cracked windshield from a rock while moving ~120 mph on the autobahn, and I'm happy to report everything was fixed and brought back to almost-new-car condition. This repair "delayed" re-delivery as they had to wait for parts, perform the actual work, etc. but hopefully this puts people's mind as ease if you sustained a bit of damage during ED.

Overall another great experience, and thanks to everyone on the board for great advice and posts.


----------



## dandanio (Jun 20, 2008)

So this all it! All of us on Fedora picked up our cars!  Congrats ms330!  Now: pics or never happened!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow. Glad you finally got the car! I can't imagine waiting that long. Now how about some pics?


----------

